# 24 hours with our new cockatoo



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

On Sunday we picked up our Cockapoo puppy from Venice Rescue in California. So we have now had him for 24 hours. He is the sweetest thing! I was really nervous because we have a 2 year old dog that we rescued from a shelter that doesn't have any experience with other dogs and is scared and protective of us. But he has done really well with our new pup that we have named Cody. 

Cody is sweet and fun and a typical 10 week old puppy. We're going to start puppy training this Sunday. My goal is to someday have a therapy dog, so we'll see how Cody's temperament evolves and if he fits the personality of a therapy dog. 

Here is a picture of Cody with my daughter. My kids LOVE him.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like you are all in for a fun time - The picture's stunning btw. It would make a greetings card.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love that photo. You can actually see the pride, love and gentleness coming from your daughter and the confidence Cody is getting from her protective arms. Wonderful!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I love that photo. It looks like a professional took it. Definitely needs to be hung on the wall.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow, what a handsome little guy! Great picture!


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you! I am a part time photographer so this poor dog is going to have a camera on him a lot. He has been doing so well with out current dog and playing non-stop. Almost too much, I'm not sure if I should break it up because I don't want him to get hurt. But when I do step in, Cody just goes right back after our big dog (playfully). They seem like long-lost brothers, which makes me so happy.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wonderful photo of Cody and your daughter.....absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with all the above, a beautiful picture, 
But it's only beautiful because the 2 subjects are so gorgeous! 
X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful daughter, puppy and picture. Little Cody will thrive surrounded by such love ...
And cockapoos are pretty relentless characters. Dot still pesters Inzi non stop, and Inzi loves it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photo and look forward to lots more photos of both dogs (and family)


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats on your new puppy. That picture is so lovely! Great subjects and great photographer!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a beautiful picture! Lucky you with a new puppy. Can't wait to see and hear more.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww such a gorgeous picture and so lovely to hear a rescue dog getting a loving home I am sure you will all spoil this wee puppy just what he deserves and great news he is getting on with your other dog x


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone - we sure are loving him. I think he is the sweetest puppy ever! He is my little shadow and follows me wherever I go. Here are more pictures. He is too cute!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Puppy photographic heaven. Awesome photos, I am green with envy over your talents (and your puppy!).


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful pictures - you've got such talent! And a very cute little shadow!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photos 

Can we see and hear more about your other dog


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sure! His name is Max and we adopted him from Halo Rescue when he was about 4/5 months old. It's been a challenge in that he does not take to other people well - He's very scared and barks a lot when he meets someone new. But he adores us and our three kids. He has the behavior of maybe a dog that's been mistreated in the past? But around us he is so happy - he's been a joy to us for sure. And now he has a new friend in Cody, which makes me so happy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

:love-eyes: Max is totally gorgeous - sounds like he very much fell on his feet with you.

Fantastic photos - look forward to seeing many more of both of them


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

I can only add, lovely picture and your Cody is almost the same age as our little one, Honey, that we picked up on Saturday last - from Liverpool, England.


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jantymac said:


> I can only add, lovely picture and your Cody is almost the same age as our little one, Honey, that we picked up on Saturday last - from Liverpool, England.


I would love to see pictures of Honey!


----------

